# Mac/ microsoft spotlight ? need guidence



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I recently opened a live email account and for the most part I really like it, but I've noticed that if an email has pics throughout all the pics are at the top and gray boxes are located where the pics should be.  It tells me I need to install spotlight which I've done sucessfully as far as I can see but nothing changes and I still get the message that it needs to be installed.  Any idea's on what I may be doing wrong ? and how to fix it. or do i just need to log into gmail to view those emails.
thx for any advice/help


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you mean Microsoft Silverlight?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

yes but its working ok now that safari updated


----------

